# Lee Wedlake is Moving!



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jan 27, 2007)

I got a e-mail from Mr Wedlake the other day saying that he had sold his studio and was moving out of Ft Myers very soon.  Has anyone heard where is will be moving to?

His e-mail also said that his next book was due to be released in March 07 and will be on form 4.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 27, 2007)

I was really hoping it would be done before Sean Kelley's seminar next month. Guess I will be a month off.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jan 28, 2007)

Who bought his school?


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 28, 2007)

I believe a Sr. student took it over.



> One of my black belts is the new owner and I will be relocating out of the Ft. Myers area very soon. I am also working on three new books, one of which will be available, most likely in March- that being _Kenpo Karate 401._


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jan 29, 2007)

All what you said Atlanta-Kenpo is true. He sold his school and is moving to Orlando. One of his students Kyle Zwarg will be the new owner of the school. This change enables Mr. Wedlake the ability to be accessed more easily due to Orlando being a hub for air travel (allot easier than Ft. Myers RSW).


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jan 31, 2007)

You are correct.  He e-mailed me again the other days stating exactly that.  Though I am not sure where he will be teaching but he did say that he was not dopening up another school but would be teaching from here on out via seminars.
Good for him!


----------

